# Ida a Bragança...



## JazCrazy (13 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Caros, o prometido é devido. Ontem fui a Bragança, em trabalho, onde já vivi 12 anos. A Caminho vi algo que já não via desde os meus 9 anos. Deixo aqui as fotos da viagem e do cinceno ou cincelo que vi a cerca de 5 km de Mirandela. Se tivesse ido hoje tinha visto nevar... sniff 

























































Espero que gostem

Fiquem Bem...


----------



## Iceberg (13 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

*Re: Ida a Breagança...*

Bonitas fotos ...

Obrigado pela foto-reportagem!


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

Muito boas as fotos. O sincelo deixa sempre bonitas imagens


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

Bonitas imagens, Parabéns!! 

E sempre bom, visualizar fotos tão bonitas de neve, sincelo, gelo, geada


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Imagens arrepiantemente bonitas.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2009 às 01:41)

Bem, que espectáculo de fotos.

Fiquei logo na primeira a tentar descobrir onde era aquela estrada.
É no Marão?


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2009 às 11:14)

Obrigado por partilhares estas imagens.
Boa reportagem


----------



## NorthWind (14 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

Excelente! 

É sempre bom viajar pelo país através destas fotos enquanto somos obrigados a ficar a trabalhar aqui na capital! 


Também estou curioso em relãção à localização das primeiras fotos? Onde são essas serras?


----------



## JazCrazy (14 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

Ola,

As duas primeiras fotos foram tiradas no marão junto à pousada. As seguintes tiradas a cerca de 5 km de mirandela e a ultima penso que não deixa dúvidas...

Fiquem bem...


----------



## Z13 (14 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

Excelente reportagem!!!

De facto, se tens a possibilidade de viajar em trabalho, tens sempre algo de diferente que registar em cada dia e em cada lugar.

Trás sempre a maquina fotográfica contigo, e já agora, partilha as observações connosco!



________________


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

Belas fotos.

As serras estão-se a começar a pintar de branco quase com a mesma frequência com que se pintavam há 30 anos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

Excelentes fotografias, *JazCrazy* !


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

JazCrazy disse:


> Ola,
> 
> As duas primeiras fotos foram tiradas no marão junto à pousada. As seguintes tiradas a cerca de 5 km de mirandela e a ultima penso que não deixa dúvidas...
> 
> Fiquem bem...



Claro que a última não deixa dúvidas "A mais bela cidade portuguesa" que no dia a seguir a esta viagem ficou ainda mais bonita

Bons registos


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

Belas fotos *JazCrazy*


----------



## ogalo (14 Jan 2009 às 21:41)

fotos lindas ....parabéns


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Boas fotos e excelente registo. 
Obrigado por partilhares.


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

Excelentes fotos!
Em Loriga não tenho registo de ter havido cingelo, talvez por estarmos protegidos pelas montanhas, a humidade é menor


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

Fotos mesmo muito belas


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

amarusp disse:


> Excelentes fotos!
> Em Loriga não tenho registo de ter havido cingelo, talvez por estarmos protegidos pelas montanhas, a humidade é menor




Sincelo!! ...


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

boas fotos
vi numa das fotos uma acacia...elas toleram assim tanto frio


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

stormy disse:


> boas fotos
> vi numa das fotos uma acacia...elas toleram assim tanto frio



Deve ser uma planta bem resitente. Junto a Mirandela, já as vi "queimadas" pelo frio em 2001 e depois parece que voltaram a rebentar.


----------

